

You Have No Idea How Wrong You Are - absconditus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8V8rtdXnLA

======
absconditus
"There are a lot more ways to be wrong than there are ways to be right. Yet
somehow, many of us think that we are probably right most of the time. Prior
generations were wrong about almost everything they believed, but this does
not stop our unfailing confidence that we, being so much more enlightened,
have things for the most part figured out."

